# Hydroids...



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if someone is out to get me. While cleaning up my latest aiptasia break out, I saw 2 small colonies of an unknown organism. Being an optemist by nature, I assumed they were all good and let them flourish a bit. While doing some research online today I saw a picture of them and read up on them. Apparently hydroids are bad? Enough sarcasm, does anyone have any advise for ridding my tank of them? Do they have a natural predator? Of course the rock they are on also has some star polyps and other corals on it so I want to be careful, not torching the whole rock like I've read online. Any ideas?


----------

